# Sweet Clover planting question



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I may be wrong but I think if you plant it this fall when we start getting more rains it will sprout and come up and grow a bit before winter, then next spring it will come up and bloom for you. Mixing the seed does no harm, I've done it before. John


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

There is also a trearment that need to be sprayed on when planting. We use one for alfafa I think. If you do not use it you will not get good results. Unless planting in a field that has some sweet clover in it. And remember sweet clover is not a clover at all.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

In some areas I believe it is considered a nuisance. Just caught a bit of a radio program on that this morning.:shhhh:


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

crofter said:


> In some areas I believe it is considered a nuisance. Just caught a bit of a radio program on that this morning.:shhhh:


It may be a nuisance in some places but I welcome it in my road ways and paths.
The bees love it.


----------



## corkerjoe (Jan 29, 2009)

I always buy the stuff for inoculation, and mix it up,this will be the second year that I have sowed sweet clover, last year, equipment failure caused me to be late,and I wasn't sure when prime time was. Anybody know how many years I will have to seed before the fallen seed does it for me.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

corker is your white,dutch clover,around here we plant it in spring or fall,once its established and flowers it should expand,the problem with clover is it doesn't do well without moisture because it has a short tap root,in extremely long dry periods i've seen it die out and we had to replant,but i've also seen it look terrible in the fall and come back extra thick next spring.


----------



## KDM (Jul 12, 2007)

I live in the southern tip of il. I piant sweet clover in augest so it can compete with the weeds. I nave planted on the snow & in the spring with poor results, to many weeds. I work the ground every few days till the sun drys out the roots of the weeds before planting. I have not tried a nurse crop in the spring. It works for some, however, if you plant in the spring you will not get blooms until the fowelling year. Witn the exception of hubam sweet clover witch is a annual.


----------



## corkerjoe (Jan 29, 2009)

My lawn is a lot of White Dutch, but I plant white/yellow sweet clover just for my bees,
and they seem to prefer it over Dutch.
I am thinking that the second or third week of August is when I need to get it on the ground,provided the rain is coming. I already have most of the ground worked up,except for one area where the white still has not gone to seed.
I live 25 mi north of Jackson and 25 south of Lansing in Bunkerhill.


----------

